# theres so much i want to do but am scared of doing



## 23697 (Mar 13, 2006)

hello im 17 and still at college i will be going to university soon, but have decided to stay at home due to IBs. i feel like theres so much i want to do but am to scared to do! id love to go to a resturant and not be worried that what i eat will make me feel sick or give me pains in my stomach! im trying to find stuff that will make me feel better like medicines but im worried that some of them will give me long term side effects, im sure that everybody with IBS thiks like this, i have alot of respect for people who have worse symptoms than me!...... ive heard lots of peopl talk about sickness on the forums, i find this the worse especially at night, it makes you feel so lonley... just led therewith a hot water bottle, wondering what you may have eaten that has made you ill!!! bloating as well i feel like its just me and nobody understands but from coming on this site it seems that everbody has the same symptoms, feeling like your food hasnt been digested and its just sat in your stomach.. its nice to find somewhere i can talk to people like me, with the same conditions, it makes you feel like your not the only one with it!


----------

